# Aftermarket or factory Bentley mulliner style wheels?



## BentleyBoys (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, I just purchased a Bentley Arnage and want to upgrade the ugly 18" wheels that are on it. Im in love with the way Bentley Mulliner 2 piece wheels look and would like that look on my car. Im looking for 21" 22" 23" but don't want to pay the $6000 price tage for the ones on the new bentley Mulsanne. Does anyone know of any replica are for sale? Im more interested in finding aftermarket 2 piece wheels that has the a similar look. Even though the design and size has changed on the milliner wheels, it is still a very distinctive look of the two piece. Any ideas of aftermarket of OEM of another car company, that have that beautiful look for much less $? Thanks in advanced :wave:

I will add pics of what Im talking about, in next post


----------



## BentleyBoys (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## BentleyBoys (Jul 24, 2014)

i have noticed BBS makes two piece wheels in close to this style but there really not elegant enough, any other idea's? thanks


----------

